# Traditional clothing of different countries around the world !!!



## juliaroberts

These r some photos of traditional clothing of different countries around the world !!!

*SPAIN

*









*SCOTLAND

*









*AFGHANISTAN 

*









ALBANIA

*









GERMANY

**








**
NORWAY

**









INDIA

**









INDONESIA

**









IRELAND

**









ITALY

*









*PAKISTAN

**









THAILAND

**









TURKEY

**









**









MONGOLIA

**









RUSSIA

**









SLOVAKIA

**









MALTA

**









VIETNAM

**








**
JAPAN

**









**









MALASIYA

**







*


----------



## sanaw

Interesting! The picture to represent Pakistan seems to be taken way before Pakistan even came into being. 

And Afghani women only wear this covering when they are outside. At home their traditional dress is similar to Pakistan's, I guess.


----------



## HKG

I show you my Chinese bride

Chinese bride dress ,simple and elegance!





























.

and the traditional Chinese dress thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580396

.


----------



## Cicerón

There are dozens of traditional dresses in Spain, at least one for each province. There is a collection of stamps here showing each one.

Anyway this is my region's traditional dress:


La Rioja (Center-North)










The rest of Spain:

North:
Galicia | Asturias | Cantabria | Basque Country






























Center:
Castile & Leon | Madrid | Castile-La Mancha | Aragon






























East:
Catalonia | Valencia | Balearic Islands























South:
Murcia | Extremadura | Andalusia | Canary Islands


----------



## DocentX

*Poland - traditional folk dresses*























































Polish traditional noble dresses


----------



## juliaroberts

DocentX said:


> *Poland - traditional folk dresses*


Beautiful , thanks for showing


----------



## Mexicola

Sweden


----------



## juliaroberts

Traditional Bulgarian Clothing


----------



## juliaroberts

*Pakistani Traditional Anarkali Dresses*

Source:  Pakistani Traditional Anarkali Dresses


----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## juliaroberts




----------



## nazrey

beautiful...


----------



## nazrey

One of the youngest finalists on the seventh season of American Idol



>


David Archuleta in Malaysia in 2009. He’s wearing a traditional Malay 3-piece costume called a “Baju Melayu”


----------



## nazrey

Races in Malaysia
Iban(Sarawak)/Indian/Malay/Chinese/Kadazan(Sabah) 










Malay traditional clothing


----------



## nazrey

Baju Melayu/Silang


----------



## nazrey

Songket (Bride & Bridegroom)


----------



## Ramy H

Traditional Clothing of Lebanon...This is some samples of stuff, minus the almost nude bellydancing outfits I am sure most of you know lol

courtesy of worldpress









courtesy of amanionline









Courtesy of ethnicdancecenter










There is a lot more styles... for men and for women.. its sort of hard to find on google. If I do come across anything, I will update this


----------



## samuel89

Indonesia have more than 350 Ethnic groups spread in 17.000 islands

*Balinese Traditional Clothes*




*Javanese Traditional Clothes *




*West Papuan Traditional Clothes (Indonesian Guinea Island)*




*Minangkabau Traditional Clothes*


----------



## Bez_imena

Serbia
Traditional Clothes


----------



## samuel89

*Welcome to Indonesia *


----------



## k2rulezz

Worth mentioning is that even within countries different ethnicities, tribes etc. all have their own traditional dress codes... Other than physical appearance in many cultures dress code is also used as a means to portray wealth and social status etc.


----------



## juliaroberts

thank you for the very beautiful updates..


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Palembang, Sumatra - Indonesia*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Philly Bud

An observation: many of the clothes shown here are not really "traditional clothing" of a particular country but rather a special costume worn for a special occasion. The costume worn by the picture under "Thailand" for example is worn in a Royal Siamese "Khon" Ballet ... certainly not the clothes of ordinary Siamese people of, say, 150 years ago. Other costumes are elaborate or ornate dress worn only for a special festival or wedding.

BTW, this subject came up about a year or two ago.


----------



## Marathaman

^Also a lot of the outfits are pretty modern in the sense that they are designed/cut for modern tastes. I bet that most of them looked dramatically different a century ago.


----------



## Remolino

This from Puerto Rico.


----------



## adam_india

traditional outfits seem to have such character...but then I think the dresses varied a lot between royalty and what the common person wore depending on his/her profession. Also the male dresses look more male and the female dresses more feminin as compared to say jeans and a T-shirt which have a more unisex character


----------



## ElitaOne

*PHILIPPINES*
*FILIPINIANA - MARIA CLARA Dress*




































*TRAJE DE MESTIZA*










*BARO'T SAYA/BALINTAWAK DRESS*



















*SOME OF THE NATIVE / TRIBAL CLOTHING*


----------



## nazrey

> Malaysia Airlines' cabin crew


----------



## rizaseptama

Indonesia










_*This costume will probably be used by Miss Indonesia Universe 2010. This is the combination between Batik and Kebaya. 2 Most Well-Known Traditional Costumes of Indonesia.*_









*
Palembangese Songket Costume. Palembang is the capital city of South Sumatera Province.*










*This costume is originated from Central Sulawesi. The center of the skirt is made of bark in form of three-layered wrought fabric with some ornaments, such as sea shells and seeds.*









*This costume is from North Sumatera Province, Indonesia. The combination of the color of red, yellow and black is adapted from the natural colors of certain animals, like the stripes of tigers.*










*This costume is also from North Sumatera, specifically Nias Island. The island lies on the east of the North Sumatera Province. This women costume are made of cotton. But now, some new materials are also being used, like satin which has a distinctive sparkle.*










*A Kebaya is a traditional blouse-dress combination worn by women in Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei, Burma, Singapore, southern Thailand and some parts of Cambodia. It sometimes made from sheer material and usually worn with a sarong or batik kain panjang, or other traditional woven garment such as ikat, songket with a colorful motif.

The kebaya is the national costume of Indonesia, although it is more accurately endemic to Java, Sunda and Bali*



> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Modern Kebaya*
Click to expand...


----------



## rizaseptama

Indonesia



> Garuda Indonesia's Cabin Crew Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asia Pacific Destinations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe Destinations*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Middle East Destinations*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*The batik design will also be worn by cabin crew of Garuda Indonesia in various areas of activity, such as ticketing office, ground handling and other units.

The new batik uniform displays a new concept in design. The cut, style, textile motif and colors correspond to the airline's service concept, the Garuda Indonesia Experience, which combines the best of our culture; warm Indonesian hospitality, friendliness and unique character.

The choice of colors was also inspired by the rich textile tradition of Indonesia and adapted to Garuda Indonesia's corporate color scheme. The new hues also appear in the aircraft cabin where the colors terracotta, orange and brick red dominate the interior. This is a contrasting change to the previous color scheme of dark blue and navy blue of the crew's uniform.*

Source: 
http://www.garuda-indonesia.com/news/2010/06/02/garuda-indonesia-launches-new-uniform
http://goodnewsfromindonesia.org/20...ion-new-look-for-garuda-indonesia-cabin-crew/


----------



## nazrey

Garuda is the best improving airline which recently awarded by Skytrax!
Congrats :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*@ Malaysia Grand Prix*


----------



## 7t

juliaroberts said:


> ALBANIA
> 
> http://www7.0zz0.com/2009/07/21/16/728317515.jpg


This is most definitely *not* Albania


----------



## Erran

Indonesia has a lot of ethnic groups, causing high diversity among Indonesians.

BAJU BODO
from Bugis-Makassar


----------



## Erran

Balinese Traditional costume
From Bali Island, Indonesia


----------



## Erran

Dayak Kenyah Traditional costume
From East Kalimantan, Indonesia


----------



## Erran

Poso Traditional costume
From Central Sulawesi, Indonesia


----------



## Erran

Kebaya
Actually, it's from Java and Bali, but has known Internationally as Indonesian (not Javanese or Balinese) traditional costume.


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Dayak Ethnic, Indonesia*



Balaputradewa said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Traditional Kadazan Costume, SABAH, MALAYSIA
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4362177169/










Kadazan Dusun Dance
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mynameiseone/3117221309/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Races in Malaysia
> Iban(Sarawak)/Indian/Malay/Chinese/Kadazan(Sabah)


Miss Fair and Lovely 2009
Traditional Iban Costume - SARAWAK, MALAYSIA


----------



## the glimpser

*More from the Phiippines...*



Animo said:


> *Barong Tagalog*
> 
> "The Barong Tagalog exhibits the loose, long lines of its Chinese sources, the airy tropical appearance of Indo-Malay costume, the elongated effect of Hindu dressing, and the ornamental restraint of European men's clothing.
> 
> The barong appears to have retained its essential look since it was first worn. Through the years, almost imperceptibly, the barong's round neck, straight long sleeves and mid-thigh hemline were ingeniously modified with collar, cuffs and side slits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria Clara*
> 
> "The Maria Clara consists of four separate pieces: the collarless waist-length, bell sleeved camisa; the bubble-shaped, floor-length saya; th stiff, neck-covering pañuelo; and the hip-hugging, knee length tapis, or overskirt. Its origin was the traditional baro't saya of early Filipinos: the original ensemble of a loose, long-sleeved blouse over a wide, angkle-length skirt. The incarnation of the pañuelo was the period's concession to modesty-the camisa being low necked, and made of the flimsiest fabrics, the piña and jusi. Similarly, the addition of the tapis as overskirt was to keep the lower torso from showing through the sheerness of the skirt material. Opaque muslin and "madras" were used for the overskirt."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baro't Saya*
> 
> "Like their menfolk, the female indigenes of the archipelago, gradually cover their upper torso with short, sleeved collarless blouses called baro, through the 400 years of colonization. And what was, since ancient times, an all-purpose brief wrap-around skirt--metamorphosed into the long skirts called saya. Interestingly the saya was generally fashioned out of opaque plaid or striped cotton and sinamay varieties, while the baro was rather stubbornly made quite persistently of sheer fabrics."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Terno*
> 
> "It has been called a masterpiece, a classic, a national treasure. Terno: from the Spanish word meaning "to match." It was the handiwork of not just one couturier but a coming together of the innovations of many. The Filipino terno alludes to the matching of blouse and skirt, joined at the waist to form a one-piece creation, with both bodice and skirt made of the same material.
> 
> But the seamlessness is only one of its inventive features. The sleeveless are upright, flat against the shoulders like clipped butterfly wings. Its low neckline contours the bosom. The whole is nipped at the waist to let fall a shapely skirt that is rounded, flared or trailed at the hem."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balintawak *
> 
> "A shortened skirt, the butterfly sleeves, the plaid textile, the low cut bodice, came together in the 1930s in the costume called Balintawak. It was worn during picnics and other jaunts into the countryside. Balintawak as "look" was deeply associated with Antipolo, a favorite summer destination for Manila dwellers. This costume was to epitomize Filipina gaiety, light-heartedness and her costuming sense of rural roots. Even when it was absorbed into the domain of haute couture, the balintawak continued to signal song, dance, and festivity."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camisa de Chino*
> 
> "At certain, likely fluid moments in the last four hundreds years, the naked torso of the indigenous man was gradually sheathed in a full skirt, exchanging half nudity for a collarless garment with long, cuffless sleeve. Many colonized indios discovered the clothing possibility in what was to be called, in Spanish, the Camisa. Tailored out of light usually translucent materials such as sinamay, piña cloth or cotton, the camisa became standard wear of those social strata who had to labor in the enervating warmth of the tropics. In due course, the camisa was devoted to the local weaver's many decorative skills. Fine embroidery, supplementary weft floats (suksuk), cut-openwork embroidery (calado and doble calado) and such details as pleating pockets, in time indigenized a shirt cut which was generally thought to have originated in China. And, in the nineteenth century, the Camisa de Chino would metamorphose - with the addition of the collar, cuffs and elaborations such as shirts and pleats - into the Filipino Barong Tagalog."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mantones de Manila*
> 
> Among the galleons' precious cargoes were mantones de Manila, an elaboratelyfringed type of shawl of Chinese silk. Mantones de Manila were the rage in Spanish capitals. It was an indispensable mantle covering the shoulders, or a doña and señorita. Made in China, it was shipped to Manila for export to Spain. Many samples that found their way into Filipino wardrobes. And whether used as piano cover, table runner or antimacassar, the manton de Manila evoked a Castilian sense of luxury. The intricately oriental or baroque embroidery was the most striking feature of these silken shawls. Satin, showed floriat and tendril-like motifs, complex curlicues and sinuous lines, and delicate birds and butterflies. The color treatments were vivid and varied, from two tones for intense contrast, to bursts of magentas and alizarenes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Traje de Mestiza*
> 
> "This century's two world wars book-ended, so to speak, a frenzied phase in Philippine history. The nation emerged from a colony, became a part of a commonwealth and then moved on to become a republic - all within a span of forty years.
> 
> It was the peak moment of Americana in the Philippines: movies, musicals, magazines! And the Manila Carnival was the centerstage for that stunning Filipino costume creation of the new century, the traje de mestiza.
> 
> The silhouettes of Hollywood screen goddesses and the Gibson Girl cast a sleek and svelte shadow on the hitherto wide bouffant shape of the Maria Clara, sculpting it to a closer fitting style.
> 
> The traje de mestiza was in fact the "Maria Clara", trimmed into a shapely modernity. The camisa became a clinging bodice, with the sleeves puched up and cut short to be an abbreviated leg-o-mutton. The saya deflated to a slim column that burst out at the hem into a flare or train."


----------



## nazrey

Kebaya Nyonya- MALAYSIA
by Zainudin of pbase


----------



## nazrey

by Zainudin of pbase
@ One Utama Shopping Complex - MALAYSIA





















>


----------



## Lissabona

*PORTUGAL*

the islands

Madeira 










the Azores










in the north

Minho









the traditional bride from Minho









Trás-os-Montes



















Nazaré (a fishing village)










Ribatejo










Alentejo










to sum up










though it's a small country it has a great diversity


----------



## yabbes

Such a beautiful thread i love folk clothing !!! tradition we must preserve  More photos please !


----------



## Linguine

Nice and interesting thread.....kay:


----------



## manon

here is nice facebook photo album which shows some traditional clothes from Altaic countries:
http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=127066623970444


----------



## TuzlaBoy

*Bosnian traditional cloth*
From Ivanjska in the surroundings of Banja Luka. Engagement scene









Muslim traditional clothing from Travnik. The scene shows a bey's wife enjoying her coffee.









Orthodox traditional clothing from Banja Luka.









Traditional clothing from Livno. The scene illustrates the dating <3









Traditional clothing from the surroundings of Livno.(The picture was taken at Duman, the spring of the Bistrica river









Muslim traditional clothing from Travnik. 









Traditional clothing from Debeljaci









Medival Bosnia king and queen cloth from castle Vranduk central Bosnia


----------



## TuzlaBoy

*Bosnia Traditional Cloth*

Catholic traditional clothing from Posušje









Muslim traditional clothing









Orthodox traditional clothing from Banja Luka









Orthodox traditional clothing from Gacko.









Traditional clothing from North Bosnia


----------



## manon

here is the traditiobal clothes of Ural-Altaic languages speaking people 
more real photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=127066623970444


----------



## Shokica

*Croatian traditional clothing (southern Pannonia)*

Europe, country Croatia:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks for the bump! kay:


----------



## Shokica

Europe, country Croatia


----------



## Shokica

*CROATIAN TRADITIONAL CLOTHING*

EUROPE, COUNTRY CROATIA


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Your request has been approved and done.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Typical Mexican Charro and China Poblana costumes in México. This dress is the national costume of the country.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chinese


Tradicionális kínai ruha / Chinese traditional dress by v.maxi, on Flickr


Week 24: Chinese Dress by vdao17, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/849186...BYr-6YaYny-e34YXY-8p5zDS-8p5z7U-8p5zQ5-e34ZVL


sakuya 1 by leannabubble, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Maria Johnsen in Traditional Chinese Silk Dress by Maria_Johnsen, on Flickr


Having a fun by janefeng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Traditional Asian Dress - 250/1/1/1 by buddhadog, on Flickr


Traditional Asian Dress - 150/1 by buddhadog, on Flickr


----------



## Shokica

*Croatian folk dress and braided hair*

Europe, country Croatia


----------



## NanoMini

There are many traditional clothing styles in Vietnam, however 4 main kinds of clothings are listed below:

- *Vietnamese long dress* : Ao dai (Áo dài) is the best typical traditional clothing in Vietnam.

*Women style*
















*Men style*

















*Children style*









*Men and Women*









- *Vietnamese four-panel traditional dress*: Ao tu than (áo tứ thân) is typical clothing in North Vietnam. This's just for woman.


















Vietnamese Men in North wear black traditional long dress.









*-Kind of shirt used by South Vietnamese* is Ao Ba Ba (Lady Three shirt) and quần Lãnh Mỹ A (Lanh My A trousers)

Women style

















Men and women









*-Kind of traditional clothing used by Highland Vietnames *(I really don't know their names), they're "*Tây Nguyên*" clothings. *Tây Nguyên* is highland of Vietnam where ethnic minority people live here.


----------



## NanoMini

You can see Vietnamese traditional clothings from under songs:

Vietnamese long dress




Vietnamese four-panel traditional dress




Lady Three clothing




Tay Nguyen clothing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Traditional dress of the Mexican State of Veracruz, this state is located in the Gulf of México.


----------



## Linguine

miss the updates on this very nice and interesting thread, thanks for the great images guys. :cheers:


----------



## El-Sahraoui

*Traditional dress of Morrocans women*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for all the beautiful clothing photos guys. But don't forget to provide credit to the photographers please.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

*From Chile*


*Central-South Zone:*




















*Chiloe*





























*Patagonia*


----------



## amigoendf

Traditional clothing from Mexico's huicholes


----------



## Linguine

very colorful traditional clothing from Mexico's huicholes. :cheers:


----------



## abdelka37

traditional clothing of algerian women


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Beautiful dresses on beautiful girls! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Traditional Indian dresses for the Mexican State of Chiapas, located in the Southern part of the country, it borders with Guatemala. Most of the pictures were borrowed from an official Portal of the government of Chiapas. There many Indian tribes in this southern state.

































































































































































http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7020/s7yt.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2292/4bur.jpg


----------



## Hustle N Holla

What About western wear in south asian country like women denim wear in Pakistan
and One thing i don't can moderator allow us to upload pictur related
to this


----------



## Pratham Yadav

Indian Saree


----------



## alfreduncan

i purchased some new samurai clothes and sandals we can say a complete outfit because i have to perform a chines theme


----------

